# Internet is not working, but everything seems right...

## cebolins

Well, i just installed my gentoo, and configured everything as in the gentoo handbook, but, it's not working at all...

My /etc/conf.d/net:

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

#scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your conf$

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.15 netmask 255.255.255.0" ) *192.168.1.15 is my ip, and 255.255.255.0 is my netmask*

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" ) *my gateway*

My /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN,

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

In the boot, everything seems right, I don't see any errors, the only one is a problem with date, I set it but when I reboot it's wrong, and I don't think it would cause this.

When I try ifconfig, that's the result:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:72:E2:47

          inet addr:192.168.1.15  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:425 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:185 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:37259 (36.3 Kb)  TX bytes:30232 (29.5 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:10660 (10.4 Kb)  TX bytes:10660 (10.4 Kb)

And emerge --sync:

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.samerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.samerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.samerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.samerica.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

Can somebody help me? I don't know what to do, I don't even have gnome or kde...

Thank you, guys!

----------

## ok

Which version of baselayout are you using?

Have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-646325-highlight-dns.html

----------

## cebolins

well, i just realized that I didn't have any DNS, so I edited /etc/int.d/net, puting a DNS. now, everything changed...

I was using ssh in another pc, and now it doesnt work anymore.

emerge --sync changed totally. now it shows...

.............

checking server timestamp 

timed out

rsync error:.................

.............................

well, now it seems it tries to connect, not like before... but still can't connect...

----------

## Jaglover

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645818.html

I had to fix the routing table manually to get back online.

----------

## cebolins

 *ok wrote:*   

> Which version of baselayout are you using?
> 
> Have a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-646325-highlight-dns.html

 

i think this is the error... but, how do I fix this? editing some file?Last edited by cebolins on Thu Jan 17, 2008 1:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cebolins

ok, I am crazy, I couldn't use ssh, cause i didn't start it... IT IS WORKING = MY LOCAL NETWORK IS WORKING...

----------

## cebolins

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645818.html
> 
> I had to fix the routing table manually to get back online.

 

and how do I do this?

----------

## Jaglover

Type route -n and if you see same I saw in that other thread remove crippled entry

route del -net default netmask 255.255.255.255

then add correct one

route add default gw x.x.x.x

where x.x.x.x is your gateway.

----------

## cebolins

this is my route -n:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0           255.255.255.0   U       0      0         0 eth0

127.0.0.0        0.0.0.0           255.0.0.0          U       0       0         0 lo

0.0.0.0           192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0             UG     0       0        0 eth0

and this shows up when i type route del -net default netmask 255.255.255.255:

SIOCDELRT: No such process

didn't you mean to delete 255.255.255.255?

and what about the dns_servers_eth0="201.101.1.2" line in /etc/conf.d/net? in the handbook, there was nothing related to dns, but it's totally need for the interface to work...Last edited by cebolins on Thu Jan 17, 2008 1:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Your routing table seems OK, your problem must be elsewhere.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> well, i just realized that I didn't have any DNS, so I edited /etc/int.d/net, puting a DNS. now, everything changed... 

 

You put DNS into /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## cebolins

yes, I saw it in one of the topics you recommended me...

where should it be?

----------

## Jaglover

$ cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.2.250

----------

## cebolins

ok, i deleted the dns line from /net.conf...

when i tipe cat /etc/resolv.conf, it shows

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 201.101.1.2

that's right, this is my DNS...

but emerge --sync still is not working. neither emerge lynx or anything else related with internet access...

----------

## Hu

Your posts so far have been vague.  Please provide the exact error text that is printed by the failing tool.  Also, you should generally provide the exact text of the command you typed so that we know which options are in effect for a given run of the tool.

----------

## cebolins

all the command i have typed are like here in the posts, the same options.... and I couldn't copy and paste yesterday because i could run the ssh server... but i'll do this in a while...

my baselayout version is 1.12.19...

----------

## a_me

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Your posts so far have been vague.  Please provide the exact error text that is printed by the failing tool.  Also, you should generally provide the exact text of the command you typed so that we know which options are in effect for a given run of the tool.

 

hi, 

i suffer the same problem and i did not find a solution for it yet. 

the network works locally, i can login per ssh and the box is reachable from outside the local network. all the routing enteries are correctly. i use sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

if you have any hint, i would be greatfull.

```
emerge --sync
```

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

Notice: (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: getaddrinfo: rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

----------

## Jaglover

Failure in name resolution.

So what have you done to check if your DNS is working and your box is configured to use it. If DNS is not in your LAN can you ping it using it's IP address.

----------

## Phoenix591

try setting your router as your nameserver. your router probabily has your nameserver already setup .

----------

## a_me

@Jaglover

i tried to go through the steps described in Gentoo Docs

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net

nis_servers_eth0="192.168.0.1"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

and

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

domain 192.168.0.1

```

so the problem seems, that the dhcp server is not writing the nameserver information correctly. because when i set this "nameserver 192.168.0.1" in the /etc/resolv.conf it works

 *g2g591 wrote:*   

> try setting your router as your nameserver. your router probabily has your nameserver already setup .

 

thanks for responing so fast. 

how can i tell the dhcp server to set this information correctly?

i do not get it, because the only change i did, was to update my system?

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

 

This was meant as an example, it is nonsense for normal use.

Also, you do not need NIS entry unless you really use NIS.

----------

## a_me

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis" 
> 
> This was meant as an example, it is nonsense for normal use.
> 
> Also, you do not need NIS entry unless you really use NIS.

 

so the solution is to remove these lines? and just leave " config_eth0=( "dhcp" )  "

sorry for my lack of knowledge in this area.

thanks

----------

## Jaglover

Yes.  :Smile: 

----------

## a_me

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Yes. 

 

thanks, works great for me  :Razz: 

----------

## cebolins

i'm really sorry, but i wasn't get acces into the forums, i think there was a problem with my ie, or something...

so, i configured my router to work as a dhcp server, and did the same in /etc/init.d/net (used dchpcd) and it`s working normally now...

thank you for trying to help me! for those that still cannot use dhcp, don't forget to use net-setup ethX in the beginning of the installation, and try to configure /etc/init.d/net in the simplest way, as in the gentoo handbook (but even doing this, it may not work at all...)

well, thank you!

----------

